# thai sticks



## rasta (May 9, 2005)

as an old timer was just wondering what happed to thai sticks or thai weed for that matter i see all thee seed catalogs with great seeds but not thai weed ,,,whats up


----------



## Goldie (May 9, 2005)

Hello, Rasta. I have no idea, but I did read up on that, and I hear that the thai sticks were the bomb...


----------



## MarPassion (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rasta, I know what you mean. I like Thai and Polm best to smoke. Thai is sweet and it gives you a great mellow high for a long time. I love those sativa plants, seems to be more pure and mellow then the indoor breeds.

To come back on your question. I haven´t have a clue why there are not many thai seeds available, There are some shops if I´m not mistaken that sell these.

Here in Holland we are lucky we can buy thai in the shops. Also, there are many seeds in these packages and they might grow ok.


----------



## rasta (May 10, 2005)

it was like the first hidro ,used to pay 25 $ a stick (back when min. wage was 1.85 hour) let me stop im sounding old


----------



## MarPassion (May 10, 2005)

No, please tell me more, it's great to hear your stories. 

What exactly are Thai Sticks?


----------



## Amerowolf (May 10, 2005)

Yes continue, I like stories from old timers.

I would imagine a Thai stick would be something like incense....But I don't know what it is.


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2005)

Oh yea, rasta. Now you're going way back. Hate to _date_ myself, too, but thia stick, panama red, 'Lumbo gold, Mohican were some of my first experiences with mj. They don't make 'em like that anymore..
   I remember thia sticks as a very potent sativa bud, bound tightly around a bamboo stick with either cotton thread, or a fiber thread from the hemp. Rumor had it, that they were dipped in opium, but I think that was born from the hi-potency of thai, and not fact.
    There are still a few thai varieties around, but I've not tried them.


----------



## rasta (May 11, 2005)

hi hick and everyone else ,yes it was realy good sativa tied to i thin stick (like a shishkabob stick )never seen any dipped in opium (although have herd about them )but the weed was so good it did not matter a stick usualy waid about 1/4 oz  p.s anyone know  about maui wowi (now thats going back brother


----------



## brainwreck (May 11, 2005)

thai stick is a headbanger. You can still buy seeds to grow your own, and the real thai is just 1 branche and all the rest bud, 1 colom. Maui Waui is also a strain from the '70s which is a headbanger.

greetz


----------



## 1Med2Man (Jan 6, 2006)

Their are many strains of Thai, all have a distinctive Thai taste. You would think it's opiated because it puts you in a daze.  In the early 70's during the war the first sticks I saw were densly packed seedless buds, tied to stems with plant threads, 1/4-1/2" diameter about 6 inches long and sold for $20 each.. It was the first seedless bud I saw. Then the untied Thai came, larger fluffier seedless buds and the sensimilla revolution was on. Then came the Indicas and everyone started growing. 

Now 30+ years later it helps me medically and spiritually.  I can't complain about the Green Crack, because I know it's Thai, but most of the time I prefer an Indica because Thai literally ties me down and entertains me where Indica entertains me without tying me down.  We need to stand up for our rights to enjoy all of the love that God put on earth for us to enjoy.  We need to teach our children and grand children what we have learned.


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

i got my first high times magazine the other day a friend found it while he was remolding a house that people had just moved out of he said he was looking in the closet and there was a hole in it  and looked down to see  a fishing line . so he went to reel the fishing line in from the hole and there it was tied to the fishing line in a plastic bag .a scale , pipe, pill bottle with about 300 seeds in it. and january2005 edition of high times magazine . and that was the only thing i wanted out of it . well that night when i started reading it i saw thai sticks a bundle of them . it was just a coinadence that this post came out a day before he brought the magazine to me and it was the first time i heard of or seen them .


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

ps im though reading it anyone want to bid on it .


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 8, 2006)

Thai stick ranks as one of the 3 most potent kinds of weed I've ever smoked.
I remember smoking a pinner in my friends 4 x 4 in a parking lot in the snow outside a casino in Lake Tahoe.
It lieterally felt like I was walking on clouds as we walked into the casino.
I had never been in a casino before, and as we walked by a bank of slots I reached in my pocket, found a quarter and dropped it in a machine & pulled the handle.
Suddenly a bell started ringing and lights flashed and I freaked, thinking that I had encountered a weed-a-lizer and it was alerting everyone that I was high.
But it meant I had just won something like $25.00.
I thought: Cool Place.
I don't remember most of the next 2 hours except that I won $200.00 playing blackjack.

There was a bad side effect to smoking opiated Thai.
Opium is addictive.
I was getting opiated Thai stick on a regular basis in the mid 70's.  Smoked it every day or 2 for months.
Then it disappeared.  I could get UNopiated Thai stick, but it didn't supply what I needed.  I had become addicted to opium.
But no opiated Thai and nowhere that I knew of to get it opium.
I was hurting.
I even smoked heroin once, to ease withdrawal (bad idea).
It took me days and days to get over that, and I made aa promise to myself: no more opium.
Wished I had made the same promise re: cocaine.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2006)

Thai stick was THE most potent weed I've ever smoked to this day. Maui comes in second. I haven't seen either of them since the 70's.

Thai stick is made by taking a central stem of a harvested plant and using a very sharp knife to skin a very thin string of the stem as far down the stem without detaching it from the stem. This is done as many times as necessary to get enough strings to weave more small buds against the same stem. The hemp strings are very strong and when someone very good is doing this, it's cool as hell to watch. The pattern used in weaving the string up the stem again is unique to each person. Some hold better than others, but I have had them come apart. The weed that was used was the weed grown for use as hash. Those people have been high-grading dope for ages and they really have some powerful shit. It's a case of having to know someone local before they'll let you see it made. I still made them nervous as hell and there were lots of guns around so I was also nervous as hell. It was interesting, but I was still glad to get the hell outta there.

I was on one of those 2 year tours the US Army was given away. The weed was the only thing that made it worth it. You couldn't carry $20 worth without a ******* cart. The good ole days.


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

i thought ww was the most potent marijuana in the world atleast that is what the coffee shops and other people say . or is it that mj was stronger back then or you all was just younger ?


----------



## puffadder (Jan 8, 2006)

Never smoked any Thai stick but once, in the late seventies, I was partying with friends and I asked a young woman that I was _well_ acquainted with if she had a joint. She told me that she had some she was holding for someone and that she would give me a joint. I declined and told her that if she was holding smoke for me I wouldn't want her giving it away. She said the guy had told her she could smoke some but that she hadn't and would give me a joint instead.

A short time later she came up and handed me the J and_  I actually laughed_ at her. It was tiny. I told her there would be two people smoking and that joint didn't look as if it would get an infant high. She said, "This is called Maui Waui. It's from Hiwaii and it's supposed to be very good."
I skeptically took the joint, thanked her, and me and the friend I was with headed out. We lit the doob as we left the parking lot of the club and headed for home (approximately 90 miles away). We got maybe two hits each off the J and, to this day, I could not tell you anything of that drive home.
I might possibly have smoked better smoke since then but that incident was sort of like my first sex-- it might have been better at other times but that once will always remain strongly embedded in my mind.


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

sounds like something worth trying.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2006)

Yo, I hear you Puff. When I smoked some Maui, it was the same thing. There was about 10 dudes sharing the high and this guy comes out with these two little pansy ass pinners. Hell man, I thought this guy was new.

When it was time to go, I was sitting on a couch and told my legs to get up. They didn't listen. Man, I was froze. Scared the shit outta me for a second.

That was some serious weed.

I haven't tried WW yet. I did just get some seeds for Snow White. It's supposed to be some serious shit too.

Anyone here tried it?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2006)

I was in Udantani, Thailand last year about this time while serving my country,  and me and three other devil dogs got hold of some buds one night and just took a few tokes and thats all it took.  I've never felt like that from smoking bud before.  That was something else.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 10, 2006)

Unfortunatly, I've never had the pleasure of smoking authentic thai stick before. All three times it came my way it was bunk. All I ever wanted was to smoke some good Thai stiack and eat some peyote. Well, Can't get Peyote seeds (besides it takes 15 years to grow) and I don't buy weed any more. So that is two things that I probably won't ever be able to do. BOOHOO.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey man, even in Thailand they have bunk weed. The growers that really know their shit have been doin it for decades tho'.

I did Peyote one time in Nevada. An Indian friend turned me on to some. Damn good trip. Comparable to the trip you get from good LSD made in the frei University in Berlin, Germany. Here's a good link to some info on Peyote:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peyote

As it says, it can take up to 30 years for a Peyote cactus to flower.


----------



## Micola (Jan 10, 2006)

19hundred and 74, Kizar stadium SF, Led Zep...
Went to my uncles house with a couple of my boys to pick up a little smoke and he hooked me up with a fat bag and gave me this "Pinner" to sample and fogetabout it!!! That shit...man I'll tell you, by the second time I hit that joint I will never forget the buzz I got, it felt like I was on "Reds" for about and hr.. Well by the time Zep came out all I really remember to this day is standing on my seat in a daze trying to catch one of the (what seemed like) thousands of white doves they let out !!! (but I think the acid had something to do with that). All this was happing while "Bonzo" was playing "Beena long time since I rocknroll" on some ******* timpanis!!! ( drums with pedels that change the pitch of the drum). ahhhhhh thai stick, what a wonderful memory !!!

Skunk, 
curious bout the seeds?? didn't try to sprout any of um ? were they still good ? Dawg, bid on 05 jan. issue H/T, can't you just back order that?


----------



## skunk (Jan 10, 2006)

mic it was a joke about bidding on it . you probably can backorder it also not for sure . and nope havnt tried to sprout any of them yet . they may not be any good they are real dark in color almost black . i do know some of the seeds are split open already . ill just have to give them the pinch test later and see. but as far as trying to germinate any i have no more room ,my room is loaded out the ying yang with plants right now . maybe think about it this spring.


----------



## jonpomp (Oct 16, 2007)

rasta said:
			
		

> as an old timer was just wondering what happed to thai sticks or thai weed for that matter i see all thee seed catalogs with great seeds but not thai weed ,,,whats up


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
you want seeds contact me on msn at MOD EDIT READ THE SITE RULES
I have been growing my thai weed now for a long time now just for my personal use. But i have an abundance of seeds and would be happy to help out any fellow lovers of the ledgenry thai stick:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont agree with a new member with 2 posts, both of them on this thread, being able to entice other members to contact and arrange a seed deal, it could be anyone your dealing with, my mind first looks in the LEO direction.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

For one thing this thread was dated 5/05, That was even before site rules.
This dude musta did some serious searching to dig up this thread.
Makes me think.....:cop:
NO POSTS REGARDING SEED EXCHANGES. due to the date of this post...this deserves closure.
I'm sure Rasta won't care seeing how its OVER 2 years old.

Oh Jonpomp, please read our site rules. Link is in my sig.


----------

